# Source of wood chips



## blackhawk19 (Jul 22, 2007)

The only thing available in my area so I have been looking online, I checked the http://www.charcoalstore.com/    for their 2lb bags, most $3.99 and apple $4.99. i was going to order 3 bags till I got to checkout and the freight($14.00)  was more then my order. Would have cost me $28 for three bags
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 so I kept lookin.

I found Bass Pro Shops, their bags are $2.99(2lb) and their shipping is cheap.
I got 4 bags +shipping($3.95) for $15.91 total
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I will let you know about the quality
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...=SearchResults


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 22, 2007)

try these guys

www.hawgeyesbbq.com


----------



## domn8_ion (Jul 22, 2007)

Fortunately for me, I've got Wal-mart, Bass Pro, and now Calbrea's near me. Most chips are only 2.99 a bag.  If you have anything like that close to you, check it out first.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 22, 2007)

Only have a Wally-World here and all they carry is Hickory and Mesquite,
nothing else. I got apple /cherry and maple from Bass Pro


----------



## dirty ole phil (Jul 22, 2007)

*Did you try your local Home and Garden place. You know, the place that has colored rock, bird baths, etc.  I get mine there a lot cheaper then you guys.  If they don't have any ask them to roder some for you.  *


----------



## doc (Jul 23, 2007)

I ordered some chunks from smokinlicious.com, it should be here this week. They include shipping, which is a big plus, although they only offer a handful of woods.  Maple, oak, cherry coming my way. I will post after I get to test the goods.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 23, 2007)

I gotta get an order soon too. No more seasoned apple, apricot or cherry til fall unless I rush it along somehow. I need a good pecan store. We only get hickory and mesquite here too and I have plenty of hickory all around my house.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 29, 2007)

Got my wood from Bass Pro Shop thursday and used it Saturday, I used the apple, some of the chips were pretty small and I using an aluminum pan with foil as a smoke box, don't have a real one in my ECB.  I learned not to set the pan directly on the coals, it will burn a hole in the bottom of the pan
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Overall I'm pleased with the Quality of their chips


----------



## sin (Jul 29, 2007)

I don't know, I'm new to smoking, but is mesquite supposed to smell intense, pungent and... well... kind of 'rotten' smelling. It's sooooo much stronger and bitter smelling than the light, sweet, flower-like smelling hickory I purchased.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 29, 2007)

Sin here is a chart that may help you
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Basic...lavorChart.pdf


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 29, 2007)

SIn -

I use Mesquite quite a bit it doesn't smell bad. It is stronger flavored than say pecan or apple but I like it, but then I've heard people say that hickory was strong and bitter. I think it's more the smokee than the smoke sometimes!


----------



## meowey (Jul 29, 2007)

I have ordered from http://www.naturesownonline.com/ when I was looking for chunks of apple.

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smokin for life (Jul 29, 2007)

Being from TX. I use a lot of Mesquite I just don't use too much at a time. I found that it's REALLY good for grilling steaks. When I use it for smoking I mix in some hickory with it.


----------



## sin (Jul 29, 2007)

OK, thanks. I ask because I just got some hickory and mesquite from a supplier and I wasn't sure about the mesquite. It's dark brown in color and very 'intense' smelling that the rest of the family didn't care for, compared to the hickory. 

I got them both at http://www.barbecuewoods.com/ and wasn't 100% sure if mesquite was supposed to be that 'intense' compared to other woods. 

How are those Brass Pro Shop bagged wood chunks? Any good? A HUGE BPS just opened up in Rancho Cucamonga, which is the town next to mine.


----------



## meowey (Jul 29, 2007)

My family also does not seem to like the aroma or taste of mesquite.  I use it sparringly and mixed with a lighter wood such as oak.

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 29, 2007)

I agree Sin.  Have had Texa BBQ in Houston and the mesquite flavor on the briskett was wonderful......but trying to use it on my home smoking requires a very small amount.


----------



## sin (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, it does. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have yet to fire up the smoker for the first time. Not all the parts are there, yet. I was going to smoke a chicken (butterflied) with all mesquite for my first adventure. I think now I'll use a 50-50 dose of mesquite and hickory. I don't want the first smoked food to be 'too intense' for the rest of the family.


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 29, 2007)

Words to live by........


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 30, 2007)

Sin

when you have strong woods go light. I mix hickory and mequite alot but I only throw in one small chunk to 2 hickory chunks.

I think it's great with chicken and steaks!


----------



## sin (Jul 30, 2007)

Debbers,

Ahhhh, so 50-50 is still a bit too much mesquite. OK, I'll drop the ratio to 2-1. Perhaps 3-1 would be best, but I'm not too sure I'd like hickory smoked chicken. Whenever I USED TO eat chicken with store-bought BBQ sauce, I grabbed for the 'Mesquite' flavored kind. I'm not one for hickory flavored chicken, but pork is a different story. 

Now, with my new smoker, I'm looking to avoid using all those flavored sauces for some homemade sauce and use actually wood smoking for the flavor. I take it these sauces compared to the real deal is kind of laughable to you guys?

I guess, there's a big, BIG difference between flavored sauces and THE REAL DEAL. It's a learning curve I need to get used to, and something you've already learned. I guess I'll learn as I go. Really, the best way, but it's nice to get some pointers!

Thanks again for the feedback! You guys are GREAT!


----------



## flagriller (Jul 30, 2007)

Cabelas has some too


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

most restaurants or pro cookers in texas burn the wood down first(separately) & add just the coals -the seasoned pit  does most of the mesquite flavoring- years & many briskets later... thats where the classic texas brisket taste comes from.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 30, 2007)

I think that might be to long of trip for your car to get you some


----------



## plazdiddy (Jul 30, 2007)

i score mines from http://www.bbqgalore.com/.  they have a decent selection of woods with a very inexpensive shipping system that encourages you to buy in bulk.  my only critique is that their barbechef brand of wood chunks tend to contain a good amount of chips as well, so while the bags do weigh the right amount youre not getting them all in chunks.


----------

